# set up



## kingi (Jul 11, 2007)

plz has any1 got any pictures ov a complete set up because this is the first time iv grown any plants they all had the smell and the stickiness but they wer pretty scrawny so im doing something wrong id really appreciate it if somebody could help cheers.................


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 11, 2007)

*Sup mang. It all depends on how many plants your gonna grow. What kind of lighting and so on. *


----------



## kingi (Jul 11, 2007)

well im gona b usein 400w hydro's and ill probably fit 10 to 15 plants were im gona grow.........


----------

